# Internet / the Internet



## Francisco

Hi:

Which is correct: Internet or _the_ Internet? I always thought it was the second one, but in a textbook for Spanish learners of English I've recently found: "addicted to Internet" (no article)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Philippa

Francisco said:
			
		

> Hi:
> Which is correct: Internet or _the_ Internet? I always thought it was the first one, but in a textbook for Spanish learners of English I've recently found: "addicted to Internet" (no article)


Hi Francisco
Welcome to the foros.
I'd definitely say 'addicted to *the* Internet' (I wonder which website?!!  )
Do you ever use *el* Internet in Spanish? It usually seems to be por Internet or en Internet without the el.
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## garryknight

I agree with Philippa. But you could see 'to Internet' in phrases like "He was addicted to Internet surfing"


----------



## Francisco

Philippa said:
			
		

> Do you ever use *el* Internet in Spanish? It usually seems to be por Internet or en Internet without the el.


 
We NEVER say "_el internet_". We say:

"navego por internet",
"en casa no tengo internet, pero en el trabajo uso internet",
"estoy conectado a internet",
"internet no va bien hoy",
etc.

Pero sí usamos "_la red_" como sinónimo de internet: "Me gusta navegar por la red".

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Sindri

Francisco said:
			
		

> We NEVER say "_el internet_". We say:
> 
> "navego por internet",
> "en casa no tengo internet, pero en el trabajo uso internet",
> "estoy conectado a internet",
> "internet no va bien hoy",
> etc.
> 
> Pero sí usamos "_la red_" como sinónimo de internet: "Me gusta navegar por la red".
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Never?

Donde encontraste eso? Lo encontré en el internet.

no es correcto?


----------



## Alundra

Estoy de acuerdo con Francisco.

Sindri, no es correcta esa frase.
Yo diria:
¿Dónde encontraste eso? Lo encontré en Internet, ó Lo encontré en la red.

Espero haber sido de ayuda. 
Alundra.


----------



## funnydeal

De acuerdo con Francisco y Alundra

En Internet


----------



## araceli

Buenas noches:
Por estos pagos también decimos Internet, sin el artículo.
Saludos.


----------



## Maika

En inglés está bien decir the internet
pero en español, solamente decimos internet


----------



## Sindri

okay, muchas gracias!
entonces siempre lo he dicho incorrectamente.

"you live you learn"


----------



## sehltahn

Saludos

En castellano he visto la palabra internet escrita con mayúscula y con minúscula:

_Lo encontré en internet/Internet_

De hecho, la nueva versión del DRAE recoge esta palabra indicando que puede escribirse de ambas maneras. Sin embargo, creo que en inglés siempre la he visto con mayúscula:

_I found it in the Internet_

¿Siempre se escribe con mayúscula en inglés?


----------



## te gato

Francisco said:
			
		

> Hi:
> 
> Which is correct: Internet or _the_ Internet? I always thought it was the second one, but in a textbook for Spanish learners of English I've recently found: "addicted to Internet" (no article)
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hey Francisco;
It is said as *the* internet...we had a lengthly discussion on this in the English Forum...
Your computer is a part of the internet..
you pay to have the internet on your computer...

te gato


----------



## JLanguage

When used as a noun, it's always *the *Internet. When Internet is used as an adjective, it is often used without "the", Ex. Internet Access is very costly.


----------



## garryknight

te gato said:
			
		

> you pay to have the internet on your computer...


This reminds me of the (probably apocryphal) story of the woman who took her computer back to the shop and asked for a CD with the Internet on it so she could re-install it, as it wasn't working properly...


----------



## te gato

garryknight said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the (probably apocryphal) story of the woman who took her computer back to the shop and asked for a CD with the Internet on it so she could re-install it, as it wasn't working properly...


Ahhhhh..Sir knight;
Thank heaven that was not me...My computer and the Internet seem to be working just fine..I re-installed it from the CD yesterday. 

te gato


----------



## asm

Pregunta:

Donde encontraste esto:

a) Lo encontre en el bosque   b)  lo encontre en bosque
a) Lo encontre en el internet  b) lo encontre en internet.
a) lo encontre en Japon         c) lo encontre en el Japon

A quien se parece mas (el) Internet? al bosque o a Japon?

Para mi la diferencia es que uno es un lugar especifico, como Japon, y el otro es un lugar generico, como el bosque. Aunque esto tiene sus bemoles: lo encontre en el bosque de chapultepec. ?Es correcta mi apreciacion?

ASM



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Francisco.
> 
> Sindri, no es correcta esa frase.
> Yo diria:
> ¿Dónde encontraste eso? Lo encontré en Internet, ó Lo encontré en la red.
> 
> Espero haber sido de ayuda.
> Alundra.


----------



## saramar

Hola,
es íncreible pero según voy leyendo parece que todos los hispanohablantes nos ponemos de acuerdo en decir en Internet, sin el artículo..Mexico, Argentina, España, todos de acuerdo por una vez, está bien, no?  
Un saludo a todos desde la "madre patria" (¿se puede decir esto sin que se ofenda nadie?, espero que sí)
Sara


----------



## rquiros

Check out the following link (I omitted the "www" at the beginning 'cause I'm not allowed to upload links to another web sites):

wired.com/news/culture/0,1284,64596,00.html

They give a reason for not capitalizing "internet", but it's just an opinion...


----------



## gian_eagle

y porqué dicen que es "el" internet???

no debería ser "la" internet?

según esta página:
http://www.ati.es/gt/lengua-informatica/externos/sampedr1.html

_> Los que deciden nombrar a Internet en femenino, es decir, *la Internet*, hacen referencia a la interconexión de redes locales o a una red de redes. _

_> Sin embargo, los partidarios del masculino aducen que *Internet* es un servicio, un sistema o un fenómeno, por tanto su artículo debe ser *el*. _


----------



## gian_eagle

al menos en español, el uso de "internet" con mayusculas, minúsculas, género y artículo es muy variado.


----------



## carlos12345

Este es un asunto bien sencillo. "Internet" es un nombre propio en el castellano culto. Lean diarios, revistas, papers, y veran que se dice "Internet" a secas. Este uso coincide, afortunadamante, con el de la mayoria de los hispanoablantes en ambos lados del atlantico. Si se quiere forzar un genero, es femenino. "Internet es muy mala". "El internet" se uso en un principio por la tendencia natural de usar los prestamos en masculino. Pero el uso actual es como nombre propio. Y se le busca genero, es femenino.


----------



## carlos12345

Ah! El diccionario panhispanico de dudas lo aclara muy bien.


----------



## Bileidys

Hola para todos!!
Estoy escribiendo algo para una clase y me encontre con esto y no se como hacer o mejor dicho no se cual es la forma correcta de escribirlo.
La frase, que esta encerrada en esta oracion, es un ejemplo:

The most salient differences are in *Internet presence*, where the public schools probably benefit from a number of federal and local programs targeting Internet connectivity.

es entonces mi duda si esta frase se deberia escribir "Internet presence" or "presence Internet". 

Agradeceria mucho su ayuda al respecto, 
Billie


----------



## kaperanilta

¿Cómo está mejor dicho?
_online service available on internet_
_online service available on the internet_
_Gracias a tod@s!!!! _


----------



## lazarus1907

kaperanilta said:


> ¿Cómo está mejor dicho?
> _online service available on internet_
> _online service available on the internet_
> _Gracias a tod@s!!!! _


La batalla sobre si "Internet" lleva artículo y tile aún continúa, pero la norma culta española aconseja decir "Internet" sin artículo, y "Gracias a todoarrobas" resulta ininteligible para cualquiera que haya aprendido español hace más de treinta años y haya leído más de cien libros. Entre los que no han leído muchos libros y aquellos que prefieren reescribir la ortografía sin ni siquiera entender la suya propia hay muchas versiones.


----------



## gadankle

Sin embargo en inglés hay que ponerle el artículo:



kaperanilta said:


> ¿Cómo está mejor dicho?
> _online service available on internet  _
> _online service available on the internet  _
> _Gracias a tod@s!!!! _


 
Aquí se discutió este tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25110


----------



## GJBR

*Por si todavía les interesa!!!! 

Internet*. ‘Red mundial de computadoras u  ordenadores interconectados mediante un protocolo especial de  comunicación’. Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso  mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula  inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 10.4.97); _«Los adictos a Internet hablan sobre sus ventajas sin fin»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 26.1.97). Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (_la, una,_ etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico _red,_ equivalente español del inglés _net: «Nadie puede asegurar cómo será la Internet del futuro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.97). En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ínternet], que corresponde al inglés.


----------



## Engypatra

Hola a todos:

Y si la palabra _internet _fuera precedida por una preposición como:"se puede descargar el programa de internet", ¿cómo se escribiría con o sin artículo y con o sin mayúscula inicial?


----------



## wilsonkr

sehltahn said:


> Saludos
> 
> En castellano he visto la palabra internet escrita con mayúscula y con minúscula:
> 
> _Lo encontré en internet/Internet_
> 
> De hecho, la nueva versión del DRAE recoge esta palabra indicando que puede escribirse de ambas maneras. Sin embargo, creo que en inglés siempre la he visto con mayúscula:
> 
> _I found it in the Internet_
> 
> ¿Siempre se escribe con mayúscula en inglés?


La RAE dice con mayúscula. La gente no siempre lo hace...

Solicitud rechazada


----------



## jilar

No deberíamos dudar que tanto en inglés como en español, o cualquier otro idioma que tenga reglas gramaticales parecidas (hablo concretamente de cómo dicen las reglas, en cada idioma, que deben escribirse los nombres propios) debería ser Internet, con mayúscula, por ser un nombre propio.
Y es más, además de ser propio, es *único*. Como lo serían los nombres de países: España, United Kingdom, France, Italia, Portugal, ...

No hay varios "internetes" así que no puede ser un nombre común(que sí se escriben con minúscula), el que hay es único y tiene un nombre, propio: Internet.

Ahora bien, nombres propios también son los de las personas, pero puede haber muchos Robertos, Migueles, Marías, Josefas ...
-¿A cuántos Roberto(s) conoces tú?
-A cinco, incluyéndote.

Lo de usar el artículo, en español, puede ser por traducción literal de cómo lo hacen en inglés, abunda más el "the Internet" que "Internet" a secas, o eso veo yo.
También, en español, antiguamente los nombres de los países llevaban su artículo; la Francia, la Inglaterra, la Italia, el Canadá ...
Ahora eso ya no es así, sin más decimos: Voy a Francia, donde compraré queso.
Si viajas a Italia podrás comer todo tipo de pastas.

¿La explicación para usar el artículo en inglés? No sé explicarlo en lenguaje técnico, pero intentaré hacerlo ver, y para ello mostraré los casos en que en español puede suceder lo mismo, que nombres propios nos puedan pedir el añadir el artículo.
EJ.
Estados Unidos _ Los Estados Unidos
Reino Unido _ El Reino Unido
...
Esto es, cuando los nombres propios también pueden entenderse como palabras que podrían ser nombres comunes, como lo sería hablar de "estados" : Los estados del sur de Europa ... bla bla bla
O "reino":
El criminal tuvo que salir del reino, so pena de muerte.

En estos casos, decía, es cuando en el idioma correspondiente aparece la posibilidad de añadir el artículo.

Y, veremos que "Internet", para un angloparlante están hablando de una NET (inter + net), que lo entienden perfectamente como un nombre común (una red o tela).

Imaginemos que en español dijéramos, para referirnos a Internet, "Intrarred" o algo así, o como el caso que ya se usa "Red". En este último caso, todos habréis visto que lo típico es decir "la Red" (estoy jugando conectado a la Red = estoy jugando conectado a Internet)
Por lo tanto habría la doble posibilidad, decir "Intrarred", como nombre propio que es, o añadirle el artículo que, en este caso, como es la red, sería LA, "la Intrarred" obvio.

En el caso de las normas en inglés, como Internet es algo único, pide usar el artículo determinado (the), para de ese modo precisar que se trata de algo único.
Como cuando dicen "the river" = se refieren a un río concreto.
Si empiezan una frase con "River ..." sería para aludir a los ríos en general, al concepto "río" que refiere a cualquier río.
Esto último no puede pasar con Internet, porque es algo único, no hay más "internets",  por lo tanto, la tendencia en inglés es añadir el artículo THE.

Esa es mi opinión


----------



## SevenDays

El sustantivo sin artículo es "self-referential" (_autorreferencial_), y por lo tanto no necesita _determinación_ más allá de lo que indica el propio nombre (concepto, idea, etc.), y eso es lo que pasa en "addicted to internet/adicto a internet" (que podría ser, por ejemplo, el título de libro, pero con mayúscula inicial). Pragmáticamente hablando, hay una determinación ya casi automática de sustantivos que son de uso _común, universal_ (todos "sabemos" lo que significa "internet"), y por lo tanto el uso del artículo también es instantáneo, y lo que quizás se espera ver (a_ddicted to *the* internet; adicto a *la* internet_). Y para nosotros, "internet" pueder ser masculino (_el internet_) o femenino (_la internet_).


----------



## jilar

Recuerdo haber leído un tema semejante, mientras en inglés era, por ejemplo:
NATO/NASA/USA is working ...
Sin emplear el artículo.

En español decimos:
La OTAN/NASA - (Los) EE. UU. trabaja/n ...
Añadiendo el artículo. Aunque, como vemos, si estamos ante instituciones u organizaciones, como lo son la NASA y la OTAN, el artículo es empleado, diría que siempre.
En el caso de países, se ve que es opcional. Hay quien lo pone y quien no.

Incluso en inglés en el caso de nombrar completamente al país, pues se ven escritos donde aparece "The United States of ..."

En fin, siempre puede haber excepciones. Los idiomas son así, y mientras no haya reglas precisas y claras - ideal también que no cambiaran con el tiempo - y todo el mundo las siga a rajatabla, seguirán pasando estas cosas. Cada cual hablará/escribirá como mejor le cuadra, por haberlo oído o visto anteriormente o porque uno mismo llega a su propia conclusión.


----------

